# Tires?



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

Where is the best place to buy tires for an MR-02 with revolver rims that has been convertered into an oval car? Looking for slicks and ribbed tires.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

try www.gpmracing.com or hobbyetc.com and look under tires in the xmod or the mini-z section...there are other places to look that are xmod or mini-z sites.


----------

